# Growing moss emersed?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone growing moss emersed? Can you post your setup and how you grow them with pictures? thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Neil, take a look at Chad320's FS thread on TPT. He grows all kinds of emersed moss in deli containers.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Picture above from the general how to do emersed setups sticky:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inners-guide-starting-your-first-emersed.html

Or look through this sticky, it has great pics on how to grow moss emersed:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...82384-one-way-attach-mini-fissidens-rock.html


----------

